# Remedios Flor Fina No.4 Cigar Review - Nice Cigar!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great golf cigar. Lasts all nine holes

Read the full review here: Remedios Flor Fina No.4 Cigar Review - Nice Cigar!


----------

